# Advertising



## altyfc (Oct 21, 2004)

I appreciate that advertising is not allowed here, but is it permissable to have a link to your own site in a signature file?

Thank you

Aaron


----------



## crewsk (Oct 21, 2004)

I have seen links to sites in peoples signitures or you can place it in your profile(that's where mine is).


----------



## mudbug (Oct 21, 2004)

Nice website, crewsk!  How in the world do you find time to visit this board and take care of your own??!!   It's all I can do to keep up here.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks mudbug! I don't do anything to mine that often. I just go check & see how many have visited it & see if anyone has signed the guestbook & if they have & left their email, I try to send them a thank you email. Which remindes me, I have a couple I need to send!


----------



## jkath (Oct 21, 2004)

I lke when folks have their site in their sig or profile  - 
it's a better way to get to know them 

PS - Aaron - love your avatar!!!


----------

